

www.torproject.org certificate is invalid - galapago
https://www.torproject.org/

======
schulte
My perspectives notaries all show the same cert in place for the past 195
days:

[https://www.schulte.org/tmp/20141022/torproject27364553/torp...](https://www.schulte.org/tmp/20141022/torproject27364553/torprojectperspectives-2014-10-22-11.52.04.png)

Also you can see the raw XML output here:
[http://perspectives1.schulte.org:8080/?host=www.torproject.o...](http://perspectives1.schulte.org:8080/?host=www.torproject.org&port=443&service_type=2)

Looks good from here.

------
psykovsky
Seems valid here. Qualys SSL Labs agrees with the validity of the certificate
[https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=torproject.or...](https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=torproject.org)

